# GMC Canyon



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

2008 canyon
2yr old boss sport duty with snow ex spreaders. Added headache rack, rotator, cat lights, inside cab is a whelen led. Also added tranny cooler and waiting for the timbrens.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That will be a very productive smaller truck. Nice Tires! and very clean setup


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

How much were thows CAT lights?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

have you used those wide tires? I run 31x10.5's on my truck during the summer but found I was floating too much on the snow with them. I switched to a narrow snow tire and i'm much happier now.

Either way, nice looking truck


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice! Good luck this winter


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

02powerstroke;629862 said:


> How much were thows CAT lights?


$38 each at the local cat dealer. Also the tires are brand new, have never used this wide of tire.

Can't wait for the snow


----------



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

Sharp looking rig vincent! I'm curious to see the interior - how you set-up your control center.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that is one bad*** canyon if I must say myself


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats the first canyon I've ever liked.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice looking setup but like others have said you are going to want a set of skinnier tires for winter to cut through the snow rather than float on top of it. Those mud tires are great for just that, mud, not snow. Trust me on this one. I've tried to plow with wide tires before and just got frustrated after the first storm. Keep your current tires for the summer!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That thing is sweet ! I kinda want one now. What king of mileage do you get?


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

brbcbrent;629884 said:


> Sharp looking rig vincent! I'm curious to see the interior - how you set-up your control center.


I will finish the switch panel this week and get the pics. Im using the hand control from boss. Also added a "a pillar pod" to hold the volt meter and tranny temp gauge.

Even though I agree on the tire comment, I couldn't pass the deal I got on them. Im sure a lesson will be learned the hard way here.

As far as mileage goes, I really haven't had it on a trip so to speak yet, but around town, Im getting about 17. It has the I-5 with automatic, G80 rearend.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sick driveway rig. That's one of the best looking colorados/canyons I have seen.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

If you want a recommendation for an awesome cheap winter tire for that truck look into the Firestone Winterforce tires. Got mine @ sears last year for $68/ea. I put them on a cheap-o set of rims i picked up for $40.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice rig. My buddys got one and I call him for small drive.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice ride, I showed my wife, she thought it looked pretty good, but she still won't let me hang a blade on her 07 Canyon. It was worth a try.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great lookin truck!:salute:


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree, this is the the first Canyon that has actually impressed me. Looks great! I ran a set of 33x12.50 SS TSL's on a K-5 Blazer w/ a 8' Fisher. Tires were ok for plowing, but definately not great. If you plow any off pavement or "soft surface" areas, be very careful until the ground freezes, these tires LOVE to dig!!! Best of luck this year.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

So I was gonna criticize this "Ad" for not having a sale price, until I realized you weren't selling! Care to reconsider?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a sick looking truck!


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good. that thing is the perfect driveway rig


----------



## plowdriver900 (Nov 27, 2007)

What type tires are those???
great looking truck


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

33x13.50 LTB's?


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

That is one tough lookin Canyon!! I've always thought about a regular cab Z71 Colorado/Canyon to tool around in...

Hows the space/head room/leg room/features?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

at work i got a brand new 4x4 canyon(i work for the power company Ui) and it is great truck i cant wait for some snow. i alrady had it in the mud going to a remote shed


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck!


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

JohnnyU;632001 said:


> 33x13.50 LTB's?


close, 31/11.5/15


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great *vincent*:salute:


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice rig! Have you plowed with it yet? Let us know when you do I would like to know how it performs!


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually it did great, except when the windrows got as deep as the drivers window. Then the truck would just spin around. With the install of the tranny cooler and gauge, the engine or tranny never got hot.

As of last week, I traded the truck for a 2500 hd, but still have the plow, which is for sale.

I will be upgrading the plow also.

Thanks


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Good to hear. What plow are you going to go with? 8'6?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

What kind of mileage did you end up with on the highway/interstate with those tires? Was there a lift kit to fit them?


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

IMAGE;792590 said:


> What kind of mileage did you end up with on the highway/interstate with those tires? Was there a lift kit to fit them?


About 18 on the mileage and no lift kit.


----------

